# Truth in labeling <a rant>



## Colbyt

Some years ago, well more than some, my daughter gave us a packet of pink salt in a cooking basket. Never got got around to using it. Took it out of the pantry and it said best xx, 2008.


This stuff is 10 million years old. How the hell could it be best 2008??????


Made a really good great dish using it. Will try to post a recipe on Saturday.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

Colbyt said:


> Some years ago, well more than some, my daughter gave us a packet of pink salt in a cooking basket. Never got got around to using it. Took it out of the pantry and it said best xx, 2008.
> 
> 
> This stuff is 10 million years old. How the hell could it be best 2008??????
> 
> 
> Made a really good great dish using it. Will try to post a recipe on Saturday.



...IF you're still alive.


----------



## chandler48

It's like beer and soda..... The bottlers do that in order to sell more beverages. Hey, this beer is out of date....better throw it out.....yeah right.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Some years ago, well more than some, my daughter gave us a packet of pink salt in a cooking basket. Never got got around to using it. Took it out of the pantry and it said best xx, 2008.
> 
> 
> This stuff is 10 million years old. How the hell could it be best 2008??????
> 
> 
> Made a really good great dish using it. Will try to post a recipe on Saturday.


Talk to your Federal Government. They are the ones requiring such labeling without consideration to what is being labeled. Salt doesn't go bad, sugar neither, might clump but hit it with your fist or a hammer or drop into a blender.


----------



## CaptTom

My favorite is "sea salt."

ALL salt comes from the sea. You can pay extra to buy the stuff they've extracted from today's polluted waters, OR you can buy the cheaper stuff that settled out naturally, millions of years ago, before pollution.

Your choice.


----------



## lenaitch

CaptTom said:


> My favorite is "sea salt."
> 
> ALL salt comes from the sea. You can pay extra to buy the stuff they've extracted from today's polluted waters, OR you can buy the cheaper stuff that settled out naturally, millions of years ago, before pollution.
> 
> Your choice.



I think it is more correct to say all salt 'came' from the sea. Terminal lakes like Great Salt Lake get their salinity from mineral salts washed down from the rivers feeding it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

chandler48 said:


> It's like beer and soda..... The bottlers do that in order to sell more beverages. Hey, this beer is out of date....better throw it out.....yeah right.



Chandler... IDK... but I've never had beer around that was out of date.


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Chandler... IDK... but I've never had beer around that was out of date.


Don't drink one that has frozen, then thawed. 

I learned that in another life, when I was much much younger.

ED


----------



## Colbyt

chandler48 said:


> It's like beer and soda..... The bottlers do that in order to sell more beverages. Hey, this beer is out of date....better throw it out.....yeah right.





Like MTN beer has never been a problem.


The no sugar drinks do go 'off taste' after a bit and heat makes it worse.


Pink salt. Salt contaminated with iron oxide. Oh well I guess yuppies would not rusty salt.


----------



## wooleybooger

Himalayan Pink Salt

https://www.saltroomlv.com/many-uses-himalayan-salt/

I've seen similar videos to this before.


----------



## DoomsDave

Truth in labeling, accept truth or not.

I mean, is there a proposal to scrap labeling laws?

Hope not. @Colbyt, your point is well-taken, but . . .


----------



## chandler48

There is another side to "truth" in the labeling scenario. Meats and fish are often deceptively labeled. No country of origin listed. Most of the chicken we eat is sent to China for processing, then shipped back to us for consumption. Do you trust China with your food? What possible economic value could doing that have to our economy or your bottom line at the check out stand?


----------



## Windows on Wash

There is a reason that most bird flu and other disastrous diseases start over there.


----------



## Colbyt

DoomsDave said:


> Truth in labeling, accept truth or not.
> 
> I mean, is there a proposal to scrap labeling laws?
> 
> Hope not. @*Colbyt* , your point is well-taken, but . . .








> Except for infant formula, product dating is not required by Federal regulations.




Source: https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...eling/food-product-dating/food-product-dating


----------



## jimfarwell

chandler48 said:


> It's like beer and soda..... The bottlers do that in order to sell more beverages. Hey, this beer is out of date....better throw it out.....yeah right.


I had a rack and a half of leftover expensive craft beer that was well past its best-by date, out in the garage. One of my kids left it.

Me, I prefer the cheap stuff. Honest. I have an uneducated beer-palate, and I want to keep it ignorant. It's cheaper that way. MGD quenches my thirst just fine, and it tastes good...to me. Not too cold, maybe 45 or 50 degrees.

Anyway...back to my expired craft beer. What to do? 

...I just threw it away, poured it down a hole. Took me more that a week, but I got it done. From what I can recall, that was a pretty good week.


----------



## Mystriss

As long as your salt doesn't get contaminated (including wet depending on your water quality heh) and is stored in an air tight container (to keep contaminates and bugs out) it will indeed last forever. 

That said, as a salt connoisseur I can assure you that "sea salt" vs "pink" vs "lava/black" from different areas in the world all have distinct profiles. My favorite, and daily blend, is Mediterranean Sea, Hawaiian Pink, and Hawaiian Lava. I use rosemary salt on/in potatoes, "standard" sea salt is for cooking and baking, table salt for boiling, and fire salt (which has peppers in it) on home made chips, popcorn, and in ranch dressing dips. Occasionally I'll throw some fire salt into my deviled eggs just to keep my husbands co-workers on their toes


----------



## chandler48

Jimfarwell.....you actually -- poured--beer--down--a -- drain ?? Oh the inhumanity of it all.


----------



## de-nagorg

Chandler: he actually said " poured it down a hole".

I'm thinking a "PIE HOLE" here. 

But as I said , do not drink any that has frozen, then thawed, it does go bad.


ED


----------



## Timborooni

I have containers I received as a gift of _finish_ salt that I treat with such reverence I may never finish it before I meet my demise. White Flake Sea Salt, Pink Salt, Red Sea Salt, and Black Sea Salt. I'm a little suspicious of the black one. No "made in" place of origin listed. Black Sea, that's not somewhere down south near New Orleans, is it?

Gotta admit. Lamb chops rubbed with rosemary and chopped garlic, light black pepper and kosher salt, left to sit while reaching room temp, grilled to medium rare with a side of roasted asparagooos, potatoe latkes w/homemade jalapeno catsup, hit all of the above lightly with some of the finish salt at service, hard to beat. But not the black salt. Black salt? What's up with black salt?


----------



## jimfarwell

de-nagorg said:


> ... I'm thinking a "PIE HOLE" here.
> ED


Bingo! Heck, I said it was a good week...far as I recall....


----------



## Mystriss

There's three "kinds" of black salt, one is called "ritual salt" or "witch's salt," it's mixed with ash and iron. It's kind of a brownish color rather than black.

The kind I like, is Lava salt (often called Hawaiian Lava/Black or Cyprus Black/Lava) which is mixed with activated charcoal. This one actually looks black.

The third is Indian Black Salt (or kala nam-something, Himalayan black, and kala loon -I've seen it called Asian black/lava salt as well) It is probably the oldest "blend" and became trendy for vegans at some point. It's volcanic rock salt with Indian vein spices and herbs. I stay away from it because it's known for impurities ranging from sulfates, sulfides, iron, magnesium, to who knows what else and I don't trust the source countries to make sure those impurities are safe for consumption heh The "kala" salts aren't actually black either, they range from a pinky brown to a dark purple color depending on what impurities are in it. The taste of it varies almost as much as the "impurities" do so I suppose there's some fun in the surprise of what it'll taste like...


----------



## Timborooni

I was kind of kidding when I said I was suspicious of the black salt. But maybe I wasn't. Looking at the jars last evening, of the 4 jars of finishing salt, I have used little if any of the black salt. "Black Sea Salt" is not a where, but a what, apparently. The where, Kilauea(sp?), or so says the jar.


----------



## Mystriss

ZEW496 said:


> I was kind of kidding when I said I was suspicious of the black salt. But maybe I wasn't. Looking at the jars last evening, of the 4 jars of finishing salt, I have used little if any of the black salt. "Black Sea Salt" is not a where, but a what, apparently. The where, Kilauea(sp?), or so says the jar.


Sounds like it's from Kilauea Volcano on the big island of Hawaii. That's the kind I have 

Here's one version of it - https://themeadow.com/products/kilauea-onyx-black-hawiian-sea-salt (Just read through and this particular brand is not from the big island - "Kilauea Onyx Hawaiian sea salt farms are located in Kaunakakai, on the tiny island of Molokai")


----------



## wooleybooger

I got to quit reading these salt threads. Got involved in one on another forum and almost bought 10 lbs of Himalayan Pink salt before I came to my senses. :vs_laugh:

Yeah I'm aware of the other salts also just never used them.


----------



## Mystriss

@wooleybooger If you're only going to have one "gourmet" salt, you picked a winner! 

Himalayan pink has 84 minerals and trace elements and is widely considered to be the most beneficial  Table salt is just sodium, if you're going to have salt, why not get some other needed bits while you're at it! Has important stuff like calcium, magnesium, potassium, copper, iron, and more.


----------



## de-nagorg

Therein is the reason that I have a Centrum (old goat) Silver for men daily.

Get all those trace minerals needed for a kick into the next great adventure.
:devil3:

ED


----------



## chandler48

I"ve read this thread with almost humor. Not dissing any of the content nor the participants, please.



> Has important stuff like calcium, magnesium, potassium, copper, iron, and more.


With the minute amounts of salt we should ingest daily, just how much of these additional nutrients are we taking in? In what daily required dosage? Could we not get them via other sources, and use regular salt for taste? Just another angle.


----------



## Mystriss

I suspect it's not the "recommended daily amount" or anything but even IF you just want to argue taste alone, gourmet salts are very tasty  

I've never really looked into the mineral benefits before and I was curious so I did a bit of research:

RDA's are
Sodium in general 1,500 mg/day
Potassium 4,700mg/day
Calcium in general 1,000 mg/day
Magnesium in general 310-400 mg/day
Copper in general 900 mg/day
Iron in general 8-18mg/day

Way more math that /I/ feel like doing this morning, but I found this on Himalayan Pink - https://themeadow.com/pages/minerals-in-himalayan-pink-salt-spectral-analysis

Sodium 382.61g/kg
Potassium 3.5g/kg
Calcium 4.05 g/kg
Magnesium 0.61 g/kg
Copper 0.56 ppm
Iron 38.9 ppm


----------



## GrayHair

*Re: Truth in labeling <no rant here>*

About 20 years ago during a move, in the back of a kitchen cabinet I found a unopened can of Clabber Girl baking powder. It has no 'Best By' date, no website nor a UPC code.


----------



## Nik333

Mystriss said:


> Sounds like it's from Kilauea Volcano on the big island of Hawaii. That's the kind I have
> 
> Here's one version of it - https://themeadow.com/products/kilauea-onyx-black-hawiian-sea-salt (Just read through and this particular brand is not from the big island - "Kilauea Onyx Hawaiian sea salt farms are located in Kaunakakai, on the tiny island of Molokai")


Beautiful island, known for the historic leper colony.:devil3:
I wonder what they don't test for?

Not saying the salt contains a bacteria, just you never know what is in the salts.


----------



## de-nagorg

*Re: Truth in labeling <no rant here>*



GrayHair said:


> About 20 years ago during a move, in the back of a kitchen cabinet I found a unopened can of Clabber Girl baking powder. It has no 'Best By' date, no website nor a UPC code.


There should be a date on the label, where the manufacturer printed the label.

In tiny print, under the makers name.

This is worth more than you would think, ever watch Antiques Road Show, where someone has kitchen items stored for decades, and found again after a death in the family.

The appraisers really like ones that still look new, unopened, but still rate less pristene items too.

ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

ZEW496 said:


> I have containers I received as a gift of _finish_ salt that I treat with such reverence I may never finish it before I meet my demise. White Flake Sea Salt, Pink Salt, Red Sea Salt, and Black Sea Salt. I'm a little suspicious of the black one. No "made in" place of origin listed. Black Sea, that's not somewhere down south near New Orleans, is it?
> 
> *Gotta admit. Lamb chops rubbed with rosemary and chopped garlic, light black pepper and kosher salt, left to sit while reaching room temp, grilled to medium rare with a side of roasted asparagooos, potatoe latkes w/homemade jalapeno catsup, hit all of the above lightly with some of the finish salt at service, hard to beat*. But not the black salt. Black salt? What's up with black salt?


Ah shoot. that sounds so good, I would not know whether to eat it or get naked and roll in it.......:wink2:


----------



## wooleybooger

Mystriss said:


> @wooleybooger If you're only going to have one "gourmet" salt, you picked a winner!
> 
> Himalayan pink has 84 minerals and trace elements and is widely considered to be the most beneficial  Table salt is just sodium, if you're going to have salt, why not get some other needed bits while you're at it! Has important stuff like calcium, magnesium, potassium, copper, iron, and more.


Mystriss here's a little background on my comment. I have on hand 40 lbs. of rice, about 50 lbs. dried beans, 60 lbs. AP flour, 60 lbs. white sugar, 16 lbs. brown sugar, 12 lbs. canning and pickling salt which I also use as table salt and several hundred full pint canning jars. I need to spend money on something else for a while. :biggrin:

I get it and am aware of the mineral content of pink salt just need other things now.


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> Mystriss here's a little background on my comment. I have on hand 40 lbs. of rice, about 50 lbs. dried beans, 60 lbs. AP flour, 60 lbs. white sugar, 16 lbs. brown sugar, 12 lbs. canning and pickling salt which I also use as table salt and several hundred full pint canning jars. I need to spend money on something else for a while. :biggrin:
> 
> I get it and am aware of the mineral content of pink salt just need other things now.



Now we all know where to go when the zombies attack.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Now we all know where to go when the zombies attack.


Be forewarned. I shoot things besides zombies. :biggrin2:


----------



## ZZZZZ

My favorite grocery store is American Discount Foods in The Big City near me. They specialize in selling "dated" food at half price or less. From their web site, follow the links in this article:

*The Truth About Date Codes and Expired Food Products*
.
.


----------



## jimfarwell

I'm a fan of Bush's Country Style Baked Beans. I also like the real Boston style baked beans, like B&M, but they get so thick I have to add water.

Anyway, I was in a local grocery store here in WA state, where the food nazis are tough and pushy about beyond-date products. I picked up a couple cans of Bush's Country Style Baked Beans, and noticed that the labels were a little off-color. I checked the bottom of the can, and it said "best by Nov 2017". I've seen a lot of canned goods that are past their best-by dates, but 17 months seemed a bit extreme.

I called a shelf-stocker, who called a manager, who said "this stuff has enough preservatives and sugar to keep it good for at least five years. We found a case at the back that had gone unnoticed for a while." A while?? Yeah. He said he'd sell me the rest of that case (nine cans) at half price, and if I didn't like the flavor, he'd give me my money back.

I've had two of them so far...can't tell the difference.


----------



## Timborooni

I made baked beans yesterday. Shortcut, I was going to use canned pork-n-beans as the base ingredient. Van Camps was, I don't know, 99 cents a can. Store brand was something like 69 cents. So with a squint and some effort, I compared the listed ingredients on each label. Neither, I say neither had any pork! Sure, as a kid if you ended up getting that little chunk of pork you pushed it aside and dang sure didn't eat it. But by golly i'm an adult gearing up to make a mess of baked beans. I might want pork in my dag dog pork-n-beans. Truth in labeling!

Truth, I would have tossed that chunk of pork. I cut up about a half pound of bacon and browned to a crisp for the baked beans. But how can they call it pork-n-beans with no pork? It. just. ain't. right. I bought 2 cans of Van Camps, and 2 of the store brand. Van Camps' was sweeter and soupier. The store brand seemed to have more beans and more straight tomato flavor. I think I actually preferred the store brand.


----------



## lenaitch

jimfarwell said:


> I'm a fan of Bush's Country Style Baked Beans. I also like the real Boston style baked beans, like B&M, but they get so thick I have to add water.
> 
> Anyway, I was in a local grocery store here in WA state, where the food nazis are tough and pushy about beyond-date products. I picked up a couple cans of Bush's Country Style Baked Beans, and noticed that the labels were a little off-color. I checked the bottom of the can, and it said "best by Nov 2017". I've seen a lot of canned goods that are past their best-by dates, but 17 months seemed a bit extreme.
> 
> I called a shelf-stocker, who called a manager, who said "this stuff has enough preservatives and sugar to keep it good for at least five years. We found a case at the back that had gone unnoticed for a while." A while?? Yeah. He said he'd sell me the rest of that case (nine cans) at half price, and if I didn't like the flavor, he'd give me my money back.
> 
> I've had two of them so far...can't tell the difference.



They recently started selling Bush's up here and I like them as well. Difference between 'best before' and 'expiry' dates:


https://blog.liebherr.com/appliances/my/best-before-date-vs-expiry-date/


----------



## Colbyt

One must exercise caution and inspect the cans but if I told you how far 'out of date' we eat some things you would try to have me committed. 18 months is a no brainer.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> One must exercise caution and inspect the cans but if I told you how far 'out of date' we eat some things you would try to have me committed. 18 months is a no brainer.


Yeah I get it. The can ain't bulging so it's OK. I've gone up to 24 months with no problem but exercise some caution, you never know.

Actually probably not much difference from home canned goods. Ok for several years depending on storage conditions.


----------



## de-nagorg

As a teenager , exploring the mountains of Western Colorado, I discovered a cellar on an old homestead, up Sinbad Canyon, very near the Colorado/ Utah state line.

There was a few dozen jars of Peaches, Rutabagas, and other very old foods that must have been abandoned long ago. 

They were in jars with glass lids with red rubber seals , some of the seals had failed due to age, but the Peaches that were still sealed were the most delicious Peaches (canned), that I have ever had the pleasure of consuming. 

So I do think that as long as a seal has not been broken, the contents are safe to eat. 

I recently discovered a can of Mini Ravioli, in my cupboard, with a best by date of 2009, it still tasted fine, and I did not get sick from it.


ED


----------



## Nealtw

de-nagorg said:


> As a teenager , exploring the mountains of Western Colorado, I discovered a cellar on an old homestead, up Sinbad Canyon, very near the Colorado/ Utah state line.
> 
> There was a few dozen jars of Peaches, Rutabagas, and other very old foods that must have been abandoned long ago.
> 
> They were in jars with glass lids with red rubber seals , some of the seals had failed due to age, but the Peaches that were still sealed were the most delicious Peaches (canned), that I have ever had the pleasure of consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I do think that as long as a seal has not been broken, the contents are safe to eat.
> 
> I recently discovered a can of Mini Ravioli, in my cupboard, with a best by date of 2009, it still tasted fine, and I did not get sick from it.
> 
> 
> ED


:wink2:Remember the excitement about the BPA plastic in water and baby bottles a few years ago.
The recently stopped using the same product as a liner in tins for canned food. The older the can the more chemical you get.
You keep eating out of those old cans and you won't make it old age. :devil3:


----------



## Timborooni

I have a correction to make, in the interest of truth in labeling.

Revisited the whole pork and beans controversy. Both the Van Camp's and the store brand of pork and beans do indeed contain pork. I didn't have my readers on in the store. Pork is listed way down there as the 4th and 5th ingredient, respectively, in the _contains less than 2% of the following ingredients_ section. So both products do indeed contain all kinds of pork. All kinds.

Apologies, didn't mean to propagate the fake pork and bean news.


----------



## de-nagorg

Nealtw said:


> :wink2:Remember the excitement about the BPA plastic in water and baby bottles a few years ago.
> The recently stopped using the same product as a liner in tins for canned food. The older the can the more chemical you get.
> You keep eating out of those old cans and you won't make it old age. :devil3:


Too late, I'm already older than I ever thought that I was going to get to. 

:wheelchair::wheelchair::vs_shocked:


ED


----------



## Mystriss

My father was OCD so I've got a habit of emptying everything out of the cabinets and pantry every couple years regardless of best-by dates.


----------



## papereater

chandler48 said:


> Jimfarwell.....you actually -- poured--beer--down--a -- drain ?? Oh the inhumanity of it all.


Not if it's Busch, Black Label, Michelob, Budweiser, Coors, Heineken, or the Bud of Mexico Corona.........LOL
Now, it would be a travesty to pour down the drain Spaten, Jever, Prima Pils, etc.


----------



## lenaitch

de-nagorg said:


> As a teenager , exploring the mountains of Western Colorado, I discovered a cellar on an old homestead, up Sinbad Canyon, very near the Colorado/ Utah state line.
> 
> There was a few dozen jars of Peaches, Rutabagas, and other very old foods that must have been abandoned long ago.
> 
> They were in jars with glass lids with red rubber seals , some of the seals had failed due to age, but the Peaches that were still sealed were the most delicious Peaches (canned), that I have ever had the pleasure of consuming.
> 
> So I do think that as long as a seal has not been broken, the contents are safe to eat.
> 
> I recently discovered a can of Mini Ravioli, in my cupboard, with a best by date of 2009, it still tasted fine, and I did not get sick from it.
> 
> 
> ED



I'm not sure I would have considered that canned pasta and 'meat' as good tasting even back in 2009!:biggrin2:


----------



## ktownskier

wooleybooger said:


> Be forewarned. I shoot things besides zombies. :biggrin2:


Yes, but do you hit them? 

And what so you shoot them with?

When my wife and I go camping in the mountains, we keep our dogs in the tent with us. And I keep my 1911 .45 ACP next to me. Locked and loaded but not cocked. I figure that while I may not the things that go bump in the night, I will sure as hell scare them. 

Would that buy entrance into your stockade when the apocalypse comes? I do have a few others that would come along with me.


----------



## ktownskier

Mystriss said:


> As long as your salt doesn't get contaminated (including wet depending on your water quality heh) and is stored in an air tight container (to keep contaminates and bugs out) it will indeed last forever.
> 
> That said, as a salt connoisseur I can assure you that "sea salt" vs "pink" vs "lava/black" from different areas in the world all have distinct profiles. My favorite, and daily blend, is Mediterranean Sea, Hawaiian Pink, and Hawaiian Lava. I use rosemary salt on/in potatoes, "standard" sea salt is for cooking and baking, table salt for boiling, and fire salt (which has peppers in it) on home made chips, popcorn, and in ranch dressing dips. Occasionally I'll throw some fire salt into my deviled eggs just to keep my husbands co-workers on their toes


Mystriss, what bugs are interested in salt?

Also, table salt for boiling? I don't even think I have table salt in my house. It is either Kosher salt or Sea Salt. I have two salt grinders on my table, regular Sea Salt and Himalayan Pink. 

I just got some Rosemary Garlic Sea Salt in a grinder. Man oh MAN is it great on steaks. I can't wait to use it on some lamb lollipops.


----------



## wooleybooger

ktownskier said:


> Yes, but do you hit them?
> 
> And what so you shoot them with?


Just consider me a badazz Burt Gummer and I do not advertise all my preps.


----------



## Mystriss

ktownskier said:


> Mystriss, what bugs are interested in salt?
> 
> Also, table salt for boiling? I don't even think I have table salt in my house. It is either Kosher salt or Sea Salt. I have two salt grinders on my table, regular Sea Salt and Himalayan Pink.
> 
> I just got some Rosemary Garlic Sea Salt in a grinder. Man oh MAN is it great on steaks. I can't wait to use it on some lamb lollipops.


Typically beetles with hard shells, there's a particular cabinet or warehouse beetle that is fairly known to get into salt shakers. Also bed bugs are generally immune to salt.

Most gourmet salts are best for finish seasoning before eating and most boiling applications like for pasta you're dumping the water out which gets rid of most of the salt. I like to use a dash of oil, usually some variety of olive, with my pasta. I kind of meant in general, I do use salt in my rice water, table or gourmet, depending on what I'm making.


----------



## chandler48

Papereater, I concur. I don't drink beer as a general rule, and certainly not daily. When I do, however, it is a coffee porter, or other dark craft type beer. Definitely not one of the water beers sold at the 7-11.


----------



## That Guy

Buy bottled water lately?

it too has a expiration date. 

This became a 'thing' about 15 years ago IIRC, where some state on the east coast requires EVERYTHING that is consumed, have an EXP date.

So to just make life easier, instead of having two diff containers depending on where its going, EVERYTHING now has an EXP date.


----------



## ktownskier

Nealtw said:


> :wink2: Do not use flat bottom gables with scissor trusses. :devil3:


OK Neal, Why shouldn't I use flat bottom gables with scisoor trusses?

And yes, I know I am off topic.


----------



## Nealtw

ktownskier said:


> OK Neal, Why shouldn't I use flat bottom gables with scisoor trusses?
> 
> And yes, I know I am off topic.


Unsupported bending point at the top of the wall, It has no wind resistance. Start a thread if you want to talk about it.


----------



## jecapereca

That Guy said:


> Buy bottled water lately?
> 
> it too has a expiration date.
> 
> This became a 'thing' about 15 years ago IIRC, where some state on the east coast requires EVERYTHING that is consumed, have an EXP date.
> 
> So to just make life easier, instead of having two diff containers depending on where its going, EVERYTHING now has an EXP date.


I also noticed this some weeks ago without ever really intending to find an expiration date. I think all I said to myself then was "Huh..."


----------



## Old Thomas

Sometimes expired foodstuff is safe to consume. It doesn’t matter to me, if it is expired it goes in the trash. It is not worth taking a remote chance with our health.


----------



## Toxictom

Colbyt said:


> Like MTN beer has never been a problem.
> 
> 
> The no sugar drinks do go 'off taste' after a bit and heat makes it worse.
> 
> 
> Pink salt. Salt contaminated with iron oxide. Oh well I guess yuppies would not rusty salt.


I went into a liquor store a few weeks ago and found a good quality beer on sale for $5 a half rack because it was two weeks over the best by date. This beer is usually $18 for 12. I loaded up. Wish I would have bought more now!


----------

